# Whats an Epistolary?



## Tharamil (Dec 18, 2008)

ok so i'm wondering what an epistolary is, i like to play librarians in my list and it says for 50pts you can upgrade to an epistolary, i looked in the rulebook and my codex thoroughly and i couldn't find anything. Please help


----------



## bobinatorect (Nov 24, 2007)

An Epistolary can use 2 powers per turn. Look under Librarian Psychic powers on pg 57. It's the first paragraph.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Fluff wise it's a rank. If I remember rightly Librarian's go from Codicier, Lexicanium, Epistolary, Chief Librarian.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

like the chief librain tigarus(or however) was like the best then?


----------



## Tharamil (Dec 18, 2008)

k thanks a lot guys,i think for 50 pts though its really not worth it, but it may be helpfull if i take might of the ancients and vortex, cuz i could hit a unit with a small blast and then charge them, still not worth it thanks


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Asamodai said:


> If I remember rightly Librarian's go from Codicier, Lexicanium, Epistolary, Chief Librarian.


It's Lexicanum, Codicier, Epistolary, Chief Librarian. It's not terribly important though, firstly because they're all a bunch of witches at the end of the day anyway, and secondly, because Lexicanum haven't been represented in the rules since 2nd Edition. 

The Epistolary is very much worth the cost of the upgrade, I think. While you can only use one shooting psychic attack per turn, you can combine the effects of two psychic powers in a given turn to make both work better. For example, if you take The Gate of Infinity and The Avenger, you can have the Librarian (and perhaps a squad that's supremely well suited to taking a charge, like a squad of Terminators with thunder hammers) teleport across the board to a relatively vulnerable point in the enemy's lines, then unleash The Avenger. 

The obvious ability to use something in the shooting phase and then follow up by still being able to use the force weapon in close combat is nice, but not the greatest thing about the Epistolary's ability to use two powers in a turn. It can make all the difference if you're fighting something big and you normally need sixes to wound it, so you could use Might of the Ancients to make it more likely that you'll wound whatever you're attacking, and then use the force weapon to make sure you don't have to spend any more time than you already have bringing down big bad and ugly.

The Librarian is sort of a finesse model these days, giving you a unit which relies heavily on combinations of special abilities (both his and another units, in most cases) to do what you need him to do. If that's your play style-- exploiting combinations-- then Epistolaries are really pretty hard to pass up on.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Can't go wrong listening to those words of wisdom, especially from one opposed to such unclean practises :wink:


----------

